# Inquisitor models' size?



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I found a model that I would love to convert to an Ork Warboss. The Krieger 'Krash' Thrax model looks amazing, but I've never seen one of the Inquisitor models and wonder if they are too big/small to work. It says its a 54mm model, does that mean that its 54mm tall? Or thats the size of the range and it could be a different size? Also, do they come in many pieces or just one or two? Below is a link to the model I want to use. Thank you.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1060073&prodId=prod1110229


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Can't help you on your question. but have seen a converted Krieger 'Krash' Thrax to a ork model. So look forward to seeing yours


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's the Krieger torso, should give you some idea. As you can see, the right arm is actually Gazkhull's, so really all you need to do is pick a good head for it.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent, he's the perfect size. Rep for you, sir. I found a picture of his bits and I think this will work out nicely. I'll put him together normally except for his right arm which I'll replace with a twin-linked shoota I have. THen I can use the right arm on a deff dread I'm making from a SM dreadnought. I need to find away to give him Mega armor. If only I could paint...

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...s?q=Krieger+%27Krash%27+Thrax&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


----------

